# Wago Upload Tool gesucht



## Kampfwurst (27 Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe Folgende Frage.

Ich suche ein Programm welches mir ermöglicht das SPS Programm ohne Codesys aufzuspielen. Ich habe das Wagoupload Tool probiert was aber nicht das ist was ich suche, da es alles kopiert und das lange dauert.
Es soll nur das Projekt und das Bootprojekt geschrieben werden.
Gibt es so was?

LG Christoph


----------



## Nost (27 Mai 2015)

Kannst du generell per ftp Programm machen. Insofern der Controller das unterstuetzt. Sollte bei allen neueren gehen. Einfach das bootprojekt am PC erstellen die ☆.pro Datei umbenennen und die Datei auf der Steuerung ueberschreiben. Nach dem Neustart nimmt er dann die aenderung  an. 

Probleme gibt's wenn du retain  variabel hast die keiner festen addresse zugewiesen sind.  Da bei neu uebersaetzen der Speicherbereich beim einfuegen von variabel neu vergeben wird.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (27 Mai 2015)

Hallo Kampfwurst,

grundsätzlich kannst Du wie bereits von Nost korrekt erläutert, die Dateien auch per „FTP“ auf den Controller in das entsprechende Verzeichnis kopieren.
Ich möchte hier noch hinzufügen, dass es auch mit dem WAGOupload-Tool die Option „Dateien übertragen“ gibt. 
Bei Auswahl dieser Option muss im Folgenden der Controller anhand seiner IP-Adresse ausgewählt werden. Auf dem nachfolgenden Fenster ist die zu übertragene Datei auszuwählen.
 Im Anschluss ist das Zielverzeichnis auf dem Controller zu selektieren. Der Schritt „Daten sichern und rücksichern“ kann mit Klick auf Überspringen ignoriert werden. Im vorletzten Fenster können optional Kommandos aktiviert werden. 
Im letzten Fenster ist die Übertragung zu starten.
Diese Option erfordert nicht wirklich mehr Zeitaufwand als die Variante per „FTP“ mit einem FTP-Client.

Wenn das „Bootprojekt“ offline in der CoDeSys erzeugt wurde, befinden sich die notwendigen Dateien „Projektname.PRG“ und „Porjektname.CHK“ im Projektordner.
Vor der Übertagung per „FTP“ oder mit dem WAGOupload-Tool müssen diese beiden Dateien jedoch noch umbenannt werden in „DEFAULT.PRG“ und „DEFAULT.CHK“. 
Im Anschluss müssen Sie in das File System des Controllers (z.B. 750-881) unter A:\PLC abgelegt werden, damit nach einem Controllerneustart die Dateien auch korrekt interpretiert werden.


----------



## Kampfwurst (20 August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.Habe in einem Netzwerk nun ca 100 gleiche 750-852 Controller bei diesen sollte ich nun ein Update des programme vornehmen. Wie gehe ich am besten da vor. Das Upload Tool von Wago funktioniert nicht wirklich.


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (20 August 2015)

Hallo Kampfwurst,
das WAGOupload-Tool ist grundsätztlich dafür geeignet, ein Projekt auf mehrere Controller zu übertragen. Auch der Transfer auf einen 750-852-Controller ist möglich.
Falls Du ein Problem festgestellt hast, so wende dich doch bitte direkt beim Wago-Support.


----------



## gravieren (20 August 2015)

Hi

Übertragen und laden über "ftp"    klappt.


Mehrere Controller abfrage . . .     ist sehr mühselig   !!!


Hierzu hatte ich vor Jahren mal für ein Spezial-Projekt nachfolgendes Tool verwendet:
(Einsammeln von Infos/Dateien mit anschließender Löschung dieser Dateien von 750-841 Controllern)
( Mit diesem Tool war es Easy  ;-)   )

http://www.scriptftp.com/


----------

